# Netbook/mini laptop pod Gentoo

## sebas86

Chcąc nie chcąc zostałem zmuszony do poszukiwań nowego mobilnego sprzętu, na którym mógłbym pracować.

Do tej pory z powodzeniem sprawował się Samsung NF310, mały, jasny, wystarczająco szybki, jak na moje standardy bardzo długo działający na akumulatorze, do tego duża rozdzielczość (1366x768), bardzo wygodna klawiatura i relatywnie chłodny przy pełnym obciążeniu i zero problemów z obsługą otwartego oprogramowania (no może z wyjątkiem części specjalnych klawiszy).

Jednak czas idzie do przodu i trochę szkoda wchodzić drugi raz do tej samej rzeki, i zanim się zdecyduję i odłożę na nowy sprzęt chciałbym zrobić mały rekonesans wśród was i sprzętu, którego używacie lub, którego chcielibyście używać.

Osobiście moimi typami powoli zaczynają być dwa modele Samsunga 350U2A oraz 305U1A. Jedyne co mnie martwi to temperatura pracy oraz jasność ekranu, na którą narzekają w testach. A może warto spojrzeć na jakiegoś Asusa?

----------

## SlashBeast

Popatrz na 13" Delle, dla mnie rewelacja.

Asusa odradzam, mam 1215n i nie nadaje sie to nawet do fundamentow.

----------

## Belliash

ja kupilem Lenovo S205... co prawda 11.6" ale 1366x768px  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

Mały ekran mnie nie przeraża, NF310 miał 10'' i 1366x768 i był świetny. Della również zaczynam rozważać, chociaż nie wiem czy nie będę celował jednak w jednostki typowo netbookowe - przedkładam czas pracy na baterii/cena nad wydajność/cena.

SlashBeast, z Delli coś konkretnego? Z Asusami jest taki problem, że nie podoba mi się klawiatura, dla tego pytam, bo może warto przymknąć oko na ten jeden mankament - słabe procesory (w sensie Atom) mnie nie przerażają.  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

W Asusach jest inny problem - touchpady sie zacinaja...

----------

## sebas86

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Lenovo S205... co prawda 11.6" ale 1366x768px

  Szkoda, że glare. W moich oczach (dosłownie) ten model jest zdyskwalifikowany.  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Popatrz na 13" Delle, dla mnie rewelacja.

 Uwazam tak samo i polecam.

----------

## sebas86

Z Dellami też mam dużo dobrych wspomnieć (dwa świetne, używane Latitude C400 i D600, które służą rodzeństwu do teraz i przyzwoity Studio 1537, który pewnie dalej dzielnie by służył gdyby nie kradzież). Delle mają tylko dwa mankamenty lubią się grzać i są cholernie głośne przy pełnym obciążeniu, i do tego trochę się boję o czas pracy na baterii. Chyba, że jesteście w stanie polecić konkretny model z 13'', który zmieści się w 2-3k zł i jednocześnie pozwoli pracować minimum 4-5h bez zasilania - może być kosztem wydajności, bo wiem, że cudów nie ma.  :Wink:  Jedyne co wypatrzyłem w tym pułapie cenowym to Vostro V131 (http://www.notebookcheck.pl/Recenzja-Dell-Vostro-V131.60637.0.html), myślicie, że warto w ogóle na niego zwracać uwagę?

----------

## soban_

Ja mam XPS M1530, jesli chodzi troche o ponarzekanie, to z bateria masz racje i ostantio grafika zaczyna mi sie psuc. W sumie to nie wiem co zrobic, shadery mam etc - po parunastu zresetowaniach zaczyna sam poprawnie dzialac itp no ale lapek ma juz ze 4 lata. Wiem ze istnieja jakies amatorskie wypiekania kart graficznych w piekarniku - osobiscie do takich prowizorek podchodze dosyc sceptycznie. To w sumie robiac male OT - mianowicie co byscie zrobili na moim miejscu gdyby grafika ewidetnie sie psuje? Rozbieralem juz go, wymienilem pasty przewodzace temperature, ale efekt nadal ten sam. A co do lapka 13" to wlasnie moja kobieta kupuje della jak poczekasz z tydzien, bo ma przywiezc go od siebie ze stron rodzinnych to Ci powiem, jak jej dell sie spisuje - jest to latitude e6400.

----------

## Pryka

Ale co konkretnie z tą grafiką się dzieje, jakie są objawy? ^^

Co do osławionego "wypiekania" To sztuczka działa, ale to dotyczy karty GF, i to chyba tylko starsztch modeli. Chodzi o to, że z czasem zimne luty się kiepściły, wsadzenie karty do rozgrzanego piekarnika na chwilę nadtapiało je deczko w rezultacie wszystkie luty były jakby od nowa położone.

----------

## soban_

No generalnie mam gt8600 na tym lapku, ale ona jest polaczona z cala plyta glowna (zintegrowana). No efekty byly kiedys nastepujace, wlaczam lapka, niby maly blysk i grafika nie wstaje. Teraz zas po malym przegrzaniu (np jak odpale gre ktora duzo wymaga grafiki) ma tendencje do "przesuniecia" lekko niektorych pixeli w lewo o jakies 1,5cm wyglada to tak, jakby obraz byl lekko pociety w paski. Z tego co czytalem, wypiekanie dziala 4x na 10 przypadkow i na dlugo nie daje dobrych efektow. Czy moze znacie jakas ekipe, siedzibe gdzie mozna zaniesc lapka zeby to poprawili w Wawie? Aktualnie poprawilo sie to bo na nim siedze i pisze tego posta. Jednak moje przypuszczenia sklaniaja sie znowu ku temu ze pewnego pieknego dnia, nie bede mogl go w ogole wlaczyc poprawnie...

----------

## n0rbi666

soban_ - wypiekanie w piekarniku jest be, be  :Smile:  Już bardziej bym polecał wygrzanie układu opalarką - partyzancki sposób, ale wg mnie o niebo lepszy niż piekarnik  :Wink: 

Ale prawda jest taka - jak pomoże, to na krótki okres czasu (ile - to loteria - np mój laptop wygrzany raz działał miesiąc, potem 2 tygodnie, potem 2 dni  :Very Happy:  ). 

A zrobienie tego profesjonalnie - trzeba liczyć się z kosztami, samo postawienie na noo lutów to ~200 zł, a dodatkowo - niektóre układy mają wadę fabryczną, i trzeba je też wymienić  - cena w zależności od układu, znajomy płacił ~350 zł ...

----------

## soban_

No wlasnie i teraz pojawia sie moje pytanie, czy do mojego lapka nie lepiej kupic w takim przypadku nowa plyte glowna - co mi znajomy ostatnio doradzal? Powiem tak teraz karta dziala, ale za pare godzin moze byc znowu problem. Znalazlem firme ktora w 15 minut za darmo w wawie wyceni koszta naprawy, jednak tak jak mowie...czy nie lepiej wymienic w takim przypadku cala plyte glowna? Jesli to koszta rzeczywiscie beda rzedu ~400zl?

----------

## SlashBeast

Usmialem sie z tym wypiekaniem. Przeciez to jest fatalny pomysl, rozne metody naprawy w ten sposob widzialem, piekarnik, opalarka czy nawet taka mala swieczka  aluminiowym krazku na uklad do wygrzania, takie partyzanckie naprawy nic dobrego nie zrobia a przedzej czy pozniej ten problem wroci. To nie jest metoda na zimne luty. Idzcie do jakiegos serwisu z elektronika czy nawet do jakiegos serwisu telefonow gdzie potrafia uzywac lutownicy i niech wam przelutuja te uklady normalna cyna z olowiem, nie sadze by ktokolwiek wzial za to iecej niz 50zl. Dzieki UE spoiwo w elektronice teraz nie zawiera olowiu i mamy oto taki zonk jak zimne luty z przegrzania.

----------

## sebas86

A ja tam bym radził sprawdzić czy układ przypadkiem nie pochodzi z wadliwej serii i nie łapie się na jakąś darmową wymianę. Swego czasu głośno było o kilku seriach GPU NVIDIA i nie wiem czy przypadkiem nie właśnie słynne 8600.

SlashBeast, myślę, że jednak mogą chcieć odrobinę więcej za takie lutowanie. Za 50zł podejrzewam, że kasują wlutowanie zwykłego gniazdka zasilającego.

----------

## sebas86

Ponieważ nie uzyskałem satysfakcjonującej odpowiedzi i jeszcze mnie nie olśniło mimo przeglądania kolejnych testów i różnych modeli postanowiłem trochę odgrzać temat.

Z Della najprawdopodobniej zrezygnuję, chyba, że uda mi się znaleźć jednostkę typowo netbookową (jak na przykład Inspirion Duo) - po testach widzę, że nic się nie zmieniło, ciemne matryce i problemy z chłodzeniem.

Jeśli macie jakieś swoje konkretne typy tanich i ultra mobilnych jednostek (<= 13'' i >= 4h na baterii przy średnim/pełnym obciążeniu) to z chęcią wysłucham. Nie myślę o oglądaniu filmów HD i łupaniu w gry, to ma być coś na czym da się pracować, nie będzie szkoda tego wyjąć w plenerze/pociągu/warsztacie i da się postawić Linuksa bez żadnych zgrzytów (cieszy mnie pojawienie się AMD w segmencie netbooków, szkoda tylko, że nie mają czegoś co nie jest naznaczone przez ATI  :Wink: ).

----------

